# MERRY CHRISMAS TO ALL MY FRIENDS



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*MERRY CHRISMAS TO ALL MY FRIENDS from *

* BOB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Merry Christmas Bob.

Don


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas Indeed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Santa's little helper the mail man stopped by today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and what did he leave but these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















Merry Christmas to Everyone as Well!!!!

Thank you!!

Rodney


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My picture skills do not do these calls justice by no means!!!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Merry Christmas to ya'll!

Rodney musta been extra good to score those calls!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Merry Christmas Bob !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Merry Christmas as well Bob!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas! And Merry Christmas to all here on Predator Talk...


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all and to all a great hunt!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Merry Christmas, Bob!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all. Enjoy some time with family and eating plenty of holiday food.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Merry CHRISTmas to all and I hope it finds you amongst family and friends and good food!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas Bob and all of my fellow PT folks !


----------

